# انواع اجهزة المساحة



## ابو حلا (18 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احيكم على هذا الصرح الشامخ 
احي الجميع اعضاء ومشرفين وكل من يقوم على هذا الموقع الكبير

هذه اول مشاركة لي في المنتدى وان شاء الله مش الاخيرة

لي طلب ياريت تساعدوني فيه

اريد معرفة انواع اجهزة المساحة وايها افضل
واذا ممكن حد يعرف باسعارها 

وتحياتي لكم 
مشكورين مقدما
:11::11:
​


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مرحب بك في المنتدي
اما عن سوالك عن اجهزة المساحة فهناك عدة شركات عالمية نذكر منها علي سبيل ذكر لاالحصر 
1-leica
2-Trimble
3-topcon
4-sokiaa
وغيرها من الاجهزة الاخري


----------



## ابو حلا (18 نوفمبر 2008)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> مرحب بك في المنتدي
> اما عن سوالك عن اجهزة المساحة فهناك عدة شركات عالمية نذكر منها علي سبيل ذكر لاالحصر
> 1-leica
> 2-trimble
> ...




مشكور اخي الكريم 

اي الانواع التي ذكرتها افضل واذا ممكن اسعارها

تحياتي لك


----------



## ابو حلا (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مرحبا

للرفع 

اللي عندوا معلومات لا يبخل علينا

تحياتي لكم​


----------



## بكايوكا (22 نوفمبر 2009)

لدى جهاز مساحة ماركة ريكا اصلى basice levele اشتريتة من المملكة العربية السعودية الجهاز للبيع والاستفسار على الاميل hima[email protected]


----------



## تلميذذ (21 مارس 2010)

_*إخواني الكرام :أنا أخوكم من الأردن وأريد أن أتقوى بالمساحة فكيف ذلك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا*_


----------



## محمود حسين الجندى (21 مارس 2010)

*



إخواني الكرام :أنا أخوكم من الأردن وأريد أن أتقوى بالمساحة فكيف ذلك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

أنقر للتوسيع...

المنتدى موجود به معلومات كثيره عن المساحه والأجهزة ممكن تعرف من خلالها*​


----------



## tetos (21 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## هيثم هيثم هيثم (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز السائل 
كما كتب لك الاخ المشرف انواع الشركات 
واضيف علي ذلك للمعرفة
شركة nekon
شركة pentax
ويوجد منها الياباني والسويسري والامريكي
والاسعار تتحدد عند اختيارك لموديل الجهاز ومواصفاتة
ابسط شيء انت تريد total ولا level ولا غيره من الاجهزة
مه تحياتي


----------



## مساح علي زايط (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي مشكور على هذه المعلومات ,,,,,,, 
أريد معلومات عن جهاز مساحة topcon gt4 ولك الف الشكر والتقدير


----------



## كبلو ابراهيم (5 يونيو 2010)

_*شكرااااا*_


----------



## mohayed mabrouk (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم احب اضيف انو سعر جهاز الtotal stationغالبا مايكون 35الف جنية سودانى


----------



## علي الدبس (6 يونيو 2010)

اما عن سوالك عن اجهزة المساحة فهناك عدة شركات عالمية نذكر منها علي سبيل ذكر لاالحصر 
1-leica
2-trimble
3-topcon
4-sokiaa
وافضلها يا اخي حسب شغلي هي leica علما انني والله العظيم غير مندوب مبيعات لاي شركه


----------



## 2010علي2010 (30 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وايد


----------



## محمدكامل (30 أغسطس 2010)

بخصوص ماركات الاجهزة المساحية 
نحن شركة برناسوس وكيل شركة نيكون اليابانى للاجهزة المساحية nikon
وكذا وكيل شركة سبكترا بريسشن الامريكية للاجهزة المساحية spectra precision 
تحياتى 
م : محمد كامل 
0105000927


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (30 أغسطس 2010)

*اسعار الاجهزة*

اسعار الاجهزة تختلف حسب الامكانيات المطلوب توافرها فيها وهى متعددة جدا ونحن نختارها حسب نوعية المجال الذى نعمل به ودقته


----------



## ابوعاطل (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Dr-GoOgLe (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته فيه اجهزه طلت جديده ماركه نيكون توتال وليفل و دي تي ام واحنا وكلاء اجهزه 

ترمبل الامريكيه ونيكون اليابانيه للتواصل والاستفسار عن الاجهزه المساحيه بجيمع انواعها الاتصال على الرقم 

مشرف المبيعات 0554844333


----------



## h.h.h.h (11 يناير 2011)

نفسى اعرف طريقة استخدام توتال gts 230 n توبكون بالله عليكم


----------



## ghamdane (21 مارس 2011)

شرح الجهازالمساحة


----------



## اكرم جبار (14 ديسمبر 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء ارجو ارشادي الى دوره في جهاز التوتل استيشن 750 الحديث رجاءا


----------



## محمدكامل (14 ديسمبر 2011)

اكرم جبار قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء ارجو ارشادي الى دوره في جهاز التوتل استيشن 750 الحديث رجاءا


 
عناية السيد المهندس : المحترم : هل تقصد محطة الرصد ماركة نيكون موديل nikon dtm-750
فيمكن الاتصال بى على موبايل 01005000927
تحياتى 
م : محمد كامل 
01005000927


----------



## محمدكامل (14 ديسمبر 2011)

Dr-GoOgLe قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته فيه اجهزه طلت جديده ماركه نيكون توتال وليفل و دي تي ام واحنا وكلاء اجهزه
> 
> ترمبل الامريكيه ونيكون اليابانيه للتواصل والاستفسار عن الاجهزه المساحيه بجيمع انواعها الاتصال على الرقم
> 
> مشرف المبيعات 0554844333


 نحن شركة برناسوس وكيل شركة نيكون اليابانى للاجهزة المساحية وانا المهندس : محمد كامل خريخ هندسة شبرا قسم مساحة واعمل مدير قسم المساحة بشركة تيكون اليابانى وسبكترا بريسيشن الامريكى للاجهزة المساحية . يمكننى عقد محاضرات على احدث مستوى عالمى لشرح محطات الرصد ماركة نيكون وسبكترا وكلك المحطات من موديلات nivo c series وكذلك focus series واجهزة ال gps 
تحياتى 
م : محمد كامل 
01005000927


----------



## Eng**Ahmed (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم ​


----------



## aljwahery (27 مارس 2012)

ا محمد كامل المحترم
ارجو المساعدة 
لدي جهاز نيكون نيفو (المحطة الكاملة) وخلال عملية انزال البينات من الجهاز الى الحاسوب حسب التسلسل الموضح من قبلكم وصلت الى فقرة 13 وقد عملت نسخ للملف المطلوب على الجهاز الا انه لم يتم اللصق على سطح المكتب ولااعرف السبب ارجو الاجابة مع التقدير
زهير الجواهري


----------



## سعد شاكر (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا*

شكرا


----------



## نورس2012 (12 نوفمبر 2014)

leica ts06 سعره حوالي 8000 دولار


----------

